# Hello from Silverstone



## will moore (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello Folks

I am new to this forum so as the prompt says I am saying hello to you all from the Midlands of England.

I am not a flyer but I am a decent photographer {on a good day} and have been a aviation fan all my life. My family lived near RAF Finningly and were buzzed by Vulcans frequently so I caught the bug as an embreo!

So hello.

Regards Will.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

